# More Private Land Issues



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like were not the only ones having trouble with Steam access & Private Land owners. 


Colorado is one of the only states in the West that doesn't protect boaters rights to float through private property. While the water law in Colorado is muddy to say the least, there has been a long-standing precedent that if the river or stream is navigable, boaters and fishermen are allowed to float through private property without touching the bottom or banks.

A wealthy Texan purchased property to subdivide into ranchettes on the Taylor River near Gunnison and is threatening expensive legal action against commercial river outfitters, who have been providing river trips on the stretch of river for more than 20 years.

The whitewater industry has fought back by introducing a bill to protect the right to float, even with the incidental touching of riverbanks. The bill passed the House with support from Democrats and Republicans then was shut down in the Senate. Neither seems to be coming to an agreement any time soon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! That seems like quite a fight he will have. After 20+ years there would generally be an easement created.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Wow! That seems like quite a fight he will have. After 20+ years there would generally be an easement created.


From what Ive read and I could be wrong but it sound like they created Colorado House Bill 1188 
which would allow them access to commercially raft the river but its still going through the motions and has yet to hit the house floor.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Wow! That seems like quite a fight he will have. After 20+ years there would generally be an easement created.


Why is it ok for an easemaent created due to use over 20 plus years but landowners here want to deny an easement that has been in place since the writing of the Utah State Constitution? Maybe because you don't own waterfront property in Colorado!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This has been going on for a lot of years


----------

